
Ask HN: How can I work on energy? - yellow_lead
Hello HN,<p>Like many of you, I am a software developer, and I am also interested in the world&#x27;s energy problem.<p>What opportunities are available to work on this as a software engineer? Energy companies, SCADA systems? Are R&amp;D positions out of the question without a PhD?<p>Thank you.
======
jes5199
Bret Victor wrote an article about this a few years ago - a lot of it is still
relevant:
[http://worrydream.com/ClimateChange/](http://worrydream.com/ClimateChange/)

------
cjbprime
Building compelling telepresence experiences e.g. in VR could be a
surprisingly effective way to help towards decreasing air travel, which is the
largest energy use/emission category for people like us -- not taking a single
transatlantic return trip probably matters more than anything else you can do
at home.

~~~
yellow_lead
That is an interesting idea, thanks.

------
TKWasRight
Utility companies, look for "smart grid" or "distributed generation"
projects/roles within them.

